# Id please. S.Rhom?



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Here are some new pics of the Piranaha I bought as a S.Rhombeus. Are these pics any better for the ID?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice fish, though I do not think its a rhom. I may be wrong. I am inclined to say Altuvie.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It looks like a possable compressus to me. A beautifu lookingl serra though!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe P.Rhom? or even diamond.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

id say altuvie if you look at the population of the spots on the body, with the majority above the lateral line.... but i have been wrong before, so its probably a rhom.....................lol


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

imo it looks like a rhom


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

looks like you have a wonderful altuvie


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks like a rhom to me. Do you know were it was collected? In some shots, he reminds me of Fluffy who was collected in Peru near the Iquitos,

the resemblence I am refering to, is the faint humeral spot, yellow coloration under the jaw and the andaconda spotting around the dorsal area.. nice fish!


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

chomp chomp said:


> Looks like a rhom to me. Do you know were it was collected? In some shots, he reminds me of Fluffy who was collected in Peru near the Iquitos,
> 
> the resemblence I am refering to, is the faint humeral spot, yellow coloration under the jaw and the andaconda spotting around the dorsal area.. nice fish!


It was collected in peru,do you need to know location?


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

IT LOOKS RHOM TO ME


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

it looks like a rhom one the side picks and looks like something else on the front pics 
plus red eyes lokks like a rhom but my rhom looks different and its 8-9 inchs
so id say not a rhom deff something else


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Nice fish, though I do not think its a rhom. I may be wrong. I am inclined to say Altuvie.


I agree...the fish looks altuvie to me as well....but they are Venezuelan. If the fish was actually collected in Peru then Im thinking compressus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is the same problem fish I have in my home aquarium. Certainly looks like an S. compressus both in the photo and in my tank. But there are some differences that make me pause to its actual species ID name. S. rhombeus? maybe, but not sure.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If it's a matter of compressus vs. rhombeus, I would think that as the fish grows the answer would be apparent, as S. rhombeus gets much larger than S. compressus.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> This is the same problem fish I have in my home aquarium. Certainly looks like an S. compressus both in the photo and in my tank. But there are some differences that make me pause to its actual species ID name. S. rhombeus? maybe, but not sure.


Hey Frank...care to elaborate? Im sure you are going way beyond the shape of the fish...but in its appearance the head looks more rhombeus to me....I was pretty much just going off the spotting.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Hey Frank...care to elaborate? Im sure you are going way beyond the shape of the fish...but in its appearance the head looks more rhombeus to me....I was pretty much just going off the spotting.


The problem (for me) is making an assumption based on a photograph, so I have to look beyond the odd shape (S. rhombeus-like) to the more obvious features, the body pattern, coloration of the fins and to small degree the eye color. The fish in the photos looks to me the same in my aquarium based on what I'm comparing it to.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Frank


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's not an altuvei (That's with an 'ei...')

It's either S. rhombeus or S. compressus IMO.
Again, the growth of the fish (If cared for properly) will answer that question.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

In my personal view of wha tri been told in the past, id say a rhom because of the eyes, and the red ont he gills... id say s.rhom imo


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Old topic.


----------

